# Lowell Dam



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Fished off of the wall on both sides. Caught a few Saugers, small. And a few white bass. Water temp. is still warm though.
Used jigs.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

What kind of rigs do you use while fishing the dams ? I have not yet fished Lowell but have hit Beverly dam with-out much success.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

3 inch grubs, with 1/8 -1/4oz. jigs. Two jigs tied about 24in. apart.

I heard that people were catching fish up at Beverly Dam????


----------

